# Roamio 8TB



## DeGea (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi,

I've just bought an 8tb easystore from best buy and plan to shuck and use in my TiVo roamio. 

Is there a guide that lays out all of the steps as I'm new to this? I have a Windows laptop. What else do I need? Maybe a usb 3 to sata cable (or will the easystore case work)?

Any help to point me in the right direction would be much appreciated


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

DeGea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just bought an 8tb easystore from best buy and plan to shuck and use in my TiVo roamio.
> 
> ...


The instructions and program you need are in the MFSR thread.
I am nearly sure that you cannot use the Easystore electronics to connect to your computer and do the process because there is some encryption/security that goes on between the electronics and the drive that prevents whatever is written on the drive to be legible to the TiVo. Or something like that. So you will need a generic USB3 to sata dock/adapter for the process.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

DeGea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just bought an 8tb easystore from best buy and plan to shuck and use in my TiVo roamio.
> 
> ...


----------

